# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  Indigogo Fabtotum Update #7

## Eddie

Here’s an update for you from the ‘FABtotum Personal Fabricator’ team:
1 new Announcement:

Dear Indiegogoers,As we anticipated in the last update we started adding behind the scenes  technical updates on the development blog.
Thanks to the collected feedback we _recently switched to 1.75mm filaments_, improving quality and ease of use during prints. 

*Improving the improvements.*
The FABtotum is now deployed with a new type of coreXY un-crossed belt design, able to drive the thing with twice the force of  normal cartesian configurations.We moved to brushless motors. this is a HUGE step forward in terms of noise reduction and milling capabilities. The power output is around 200W, wich is 5 times better than the 40W DC we anticipated.


Do you remember the 210*210*240 mm printing volume? Forget that. The printing volume has been increased up to 223*235*242 (XYZ), meaning the print-to-size ratio is now around a whopping 26%. 
And if you haven't missed the presentation of the FABtotum control board you know that we had great improvements in the electronics department too.
Injection molded parts are enriched with fiberglass and are auto extinguishable, in compliance with European and U.S. safety regulations. They mechanically behave better than the flat Aluminum in the Alpha as showed by FEM analysis. Molds designs are being machined by top-tier companies here in Italy and will be ready for production for late April. The prototype will be "naked" until then  :Frown:  

In order to start the assembly in time the assembly floor has been completed and the first orders of materials are inbound for delivery during the next 40 days. Like the SDHC memory here:


Our assembly line is a parallel assembly. There are 4 "islands" (Black, Red, Blue, Yellow) where structure, Z-axis, head, electronics and panels are put together in a final assembly stage just before testing,packaging and shipping.
*Watch on IndiegogoTimeline update*
As you can tell, We have many tasks running in parallel to meet the deadlines.
At this point we still want to respect the original timeline and the production rate has been improved as (we think) the product quality, but we _might_ risk a slow down for production in May. We'll keep you informed.

*Finalizing orders and color preferences:*
During the _next couple of weeks_ we'll start sending a confirmation email to all the backers with a FABtotum P.F. Perk (DIY or Fully Assembled). Backers will need to fill a form in order to provide the shipping address and select the preferred cover color.

See you on the blog in 15 days!
Meanwhile, hit the forums and tell us what you think!

Yours,
FABteam

----------

